# Driving to malaga?????



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

:ranger:I tried to work out today, how to drive to malaga: compare with caravan/ without 
i.e bed & breakfast, against camp sites, cost extra fuel? Tolls, extra cost on ferry..... etc. could not get the info. any websites? or help? please!
any other variables?:confused2:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

griz616 said:


> :ranger:I tried to work out today, how to drive to malaga: compare with caravan/ without
> i.e bed & breakfast, against camp sites, cost extra fuel? Tolls, extra cost on ferry..... etc. could not get the info. any websites? or help? please!
> any other variables?:confused2:


Make the trip an adventure, a chance to visit places you otherwise would never see, enjoy the ride 

If you have time you will save fuel and tolls, and have enough memories to last a life time. Last time I did that trip it took five and a half weeks


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ViaMichelin: Maps, route planner, route finder, UK maps, European maps, hotel booking, travel guides is good and allows you to "play with" routes as does Google Maps.
> 
> Advice? Do it slowly. If you want/need to do it fast then catch a plane (when they resume!)


thanks steve, but I want to bring the dog ( he's cost enough) plus I need to find somewhere to live, so I will be taking it steady. but with or without caravan?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We always drive. We catch the euro tunnel train. From there it takes about 18 hours non stop to Malaga. We take it in turns to drive whilst the other sleeps. The road tolls are about 60 euros each way. The tunnel usually costs between 60 and 100 euros each way. It is a really easy drive.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

we hope to be be driving out to Almeria in Oct and taking the dog, looking at getting a dog trailer so w.e can use this as a secure kennel whilst we are finding a place to live. Not sure what route to take yet, considering Portsmouth - Santander as we will be in the area at the time or using the chunnel. Have already decided to take our time.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

uffington15 said:


> we hope to be be driving out to Almeria in Oct and taking the dog, looking at getting a dog trailer so w.e can use this as a secure kennel whilst we are finding a place to live. Not sure what route to take yet, considering Portsmouth - Santander as we will be in the area at the time or using the chunnel. Have already decided to take our time.


P&O from Pompey to Santander don't take dogs, or they didn't when we enquired last year.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

we looked at Brittany Ferries and thought they took dogs, will double check


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

uffington15 said:


> we looked at Brittany Ferries and thought they took dogs, will double check


Brittany ferries do. We use the tunnel with our dog it's a lot less stressful for the dog because they are with you all the time.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> Brittany ferries do. We use the tunnel with our dog it's a lot less stressful for the dog because they are with you all the time.


good thinking, thanks all for all the ideas & help


----------



## babsliverpool (Apr 24, 2010)

which way is the best to get to granada towing a caravan from east anglia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

babsliverpool said:


> which way is the best to get to granada towing a caravan from east anglia


Take it slowly, very slowly!!!

Seriously, the Spanish part is very straight forward and is all motorway, which you'll have to pay for. It's not cheap, but I don't think it's very expensive... (anybody know??) For the English part, you probably have the best information yourself, so I would think it's the French part that could be problematic in as much as I've heard it can be very expensive.
Just do a Google maps and it all comes up on there.


----------



## babsliverpool (Apr 24, 2010)

we were thinking of going via santander but have been told it is not advisable due to the hills


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

babsliverpool said:


> which way is the best to get to granada towing a caravan from east anglia


try viamichelin

I put Cambridge to Granada in - tolls for a car nearly 100 euros

it gives a route too, using the tunnell


----------

